

Interview with Paul Buchheit - markup
http://www.crazyengineers.com/small-talk/1-cover-story/78-small-talk-with-mr-paul-buchheit-creator-of-gmail-adsense-a-friendfeed

======
davi
_We used Gmail internally and all had a lot of email, so we never even
considered designs that wouldn't allow for a lot of mail._

Another example of the utility of eating one's own dogfood.

~~~
timcederman
Is it?

I would say it's generally a good benefit to have, but I'd say the vast
majority of personal email users don't use a lot of mail. Certainly not on the
scale of Google engineers.

I'd call it a good selling point and competitive differentiator, but it wasn't
some magical thing discovered because they were using it themselves. He said
they never even considered other designs.

~~~
paul
In terms of impact, it's much better to build a product for people who spend
several hours/day using email instead of those who login once every few weeks
to delete their spam. For the latter case, just about anything is good enough
(even Hotmail).

~~~
thepanister
Hi Paul, I am one of your fans from Egypt.

 _just about anything is good enough (even Hotmail)_ Hotmail now allows you to
mark message as "read", do you believe it? They did not offer this option for
years!

Anyway, I have a question for you. I am working on my startup, and I really
like your approach: "launch fast and iterate"... but I am afraid of users! I
am afraid from their judgements on my startup..

Do you have any solution to "get rid" of this fear?

EDIT: Even if I receive -8, I am not going to change a charachter of this!

------
thepanister
I am _very_ big fan of Paul! This guy is more than awesome.

In everytime I read his blog, and in everytime I read something he says... I
just learn something new or a good habit that I should have!

